# Cutting plans



## Kukkula

I'm trying to cut out some plane from a magazine dose anyone know how to photocopy and cut it out on a cnc router


----------



## DS

Well, Brian, the typical method involves drawing the parts in a CAD program and the creating tool paths and g-code in a CAM program. I haven't used anything that worked from a photocopy except for low relief carving from photographs (after conversion into a CAD program).


----------



## wormil

You can send it to a vectorizing service and have it redrawn as a vector which can be imported into a cadd program. They do not create work specifically for cad/cam but I have imported other vector formats into cad programs with no problem. This is the company I use: http://www.artworksource.com/


----------



## oldnovice

*Brian*, I got my Shopbot CNC a little over a year ago and have overcome my first cut jitters which wasn't over night by any means and I am still learning every time I try something new!

My *PartWorks* program can use about any type of input file, PDF, bit mapped, or vectorized file because it allows me convert bit maps to vectors, on PDF files it can find all open vectors and connect them as I see fit, and pure vector files are obviously no issue.

I then do what DS said for cutting sheet goods, select a vector (by clicking on it), select a cutting bit, determine whether to cut outside, inside, or on the vector line, determine how many passes, if any tabs are needed and if so how many, where, and what type and continue this process until all the vectors I want to cut with this tool bit are done. This process is done with another bit(s) until the part is finished.

In the cutting bits data base are the speeds and feeds for the bits selected for a specific cut and, depending on the material to be cut, the RPMs, X,Y, and Z speeds can be set. The set up sheet allows you to set the safe height and move height can be set.

The process for relief carving is somewhat different but in many ways similar.

This may sound simple and, after some time it does become a little simpler but it does take some time to learn all the nuances created by material selection as that determines the speed, feeds, RPMs, chip load, and obviously cutter selection.


----------



## wormil

I have used software to vectorize bitmaps but find it unreliable. Not sure if the service companies are using software then tweaking by hand or just redrawing from scratch (usually not very difficult) but their work for me has been spot on.


----------



## Kukkula

I'm trying to make a wooden geared clock does anybody no if anybody has or sells the plans for a cnc


----------



## oldnovice

Try Wood Gears as this site specializes in wooden gears!


----------



## dannelson

Brian what software are you using for your design/machining work? When I photo copy i go to the local office supply place and have them scale it to full size right away then draw a 12×12 square or what ever size works around the part and then import to my software to make sure that your scaling is correct. With clock gears you have to be dead on or enjoy filing. It's not that hard to redraw the gears from scratch either, what plans do you have in mind?


----------



## dannelson

Clayton Boyer wood clocks search . If you have the proper software the DXF files are available along with the paper plans.


----------



## Kukkula

I use scetchup and the plans are from a scroll saw mag


----------



## dannelson

How does sketch up write code for your machine? Boyars plans won't work for you


----------

